# Itachi vs. Sakura (latest chapter spoilers)



## Nikushimi (Jun 7, 2013)

Location: Amegakure
Distance: 10m
Knowledge: Full
Mindset: In-character, but they're fighting to kill so allegiance doesn't matter.
Conditions/Restrictions:
-No Mangekyou Sharingan.
-No Genjutsu.
-Sakura's Infuin is fully prepped, as it is currently.
-Itachi is alive and in the same condition as when he fought Hebi Sasuke.


I need a good laugh.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

Full knowledge with no MS _or_ genjutsu?

She drops the slug on him GG.

Here's your laugh, Nikushimi.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 7, 2013)

well Sakura = EMS Sasuke and KCM Naruto.

The former is basically itachi without any drawbacks from using MS and a nuke that needs a little prep.

The later takes out kages with clones.

Sakura stomps.


----------



## Cucumber Kun (Jun 7, 2013)

If Itachi have is MS and genjustu he wins

If not well Sakura win easy


----------



## Ersa (Jun 7, 2013)

Sakura's reaction feats? 

Oh wait I know, barely reacting to Sasori even with the aid of the Granny who is canonically a tier slower then Itachi. Oh dear me.

10m, Itachi blitzes and slips a kunai into her brain. Featwise.

Of course current Sakura should be able to beat this incarnation of Itachi despite the speed difference. If we take her as = EMS Sasuke/KCM Naruto


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 7, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Full knowledge with no MS _or_ genjutsu?
> 
> She drops the slug on him GG.
> 
> Here's your laugh, Nikushimi.





ueharakk said:


> well Sakura = EMS Sasuke and KCM Naruto.
> 
> The former is basically itachi without any drawbacks from using MS and a nuke that needs a little prep.
> 
> ...





Cucumber Kun said:


> If Itachi have is MS and genjustu he wins
> 
> If not well Sakura win easy





Rasant said:


> Of course current Sakura should be able to beat this incarnation of Itachi despite the speed difference. If we take her as = EMS Sasuke/KCM Naruto






Reported for flamebaiting.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 7, 2013)

At 10 meters, Itachi closes the distance and decapitates her; she wouldn't perceive a thing. 

Another thing:

Jiraiya/Orochimaru > Tsunade
Naruto/Sasuke > Sakura

Team 7 is a Sannin parallel. 


Nothing really changes... If you think Tsunade loses to Base Itachi, Sakura is given the same treatment; their arsenals are roughly similar, though the latter is jumpy and inexperienced.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 7, 2013)

Sakura jumps to hit the ground. Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground, Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground. Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground, Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Repeat that for 5.

Sakura sees herfself outmatched and summons the slug. Itachi uses genjutsu on the slug and uses it as a trampoline to kick Sakura harder in the face.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

Genjutsu is restricted.



King Itachi said:


> Jiraiya/Orochimaru > Tsunade
> Naruto/Sasuke > Sakura



Meh. Jiraiya ~ Orochimaru ~ Tsunade.

Konoha said it, Kishi said it, they're set up in a deadlock = Jiraiya/Orochimaru > Tsunade makes no sense.



> Team 7 is a parallel.



Team 7's parallel is broken.

Sannin = Toad ~ Snake ~ Slug.

Team 7 = Toad/Fox ~ Snake/Hawk ~ Slug.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 7, 2013)

Itachi blitz and hits her head off flying into the distance.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 7, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Genjutsu is restricted.



A Shunshin blitz at 10 meters isn't restricted.



> Meh. Jiraiya ~ Orochimaru ~ Tsunade.



I don't think so. 



> Team 7's parallel is broken.
> 
> Sannin = Toad ~ Snake ~ Slug.
> 
> Team 7 = Toad/Fox ~ Snake/Hawk ~ Slug.



That isn't the only parallel between them, though.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2013)

Without MS she stomps him. Sakura wins easy difficulty.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> A Shunshin blitz at 10 meters isn't restricted.



Didn't say it was. That sentence was directed towards TheIronMan saying Itachi would genjutsu the slug.



> I don't think so.



You can disagree with the narutoverse if you want.



> That isn't the only parallel between them, though.



There is no other parallel between them.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 7, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Didn't say it was. That sentence was directed towards TheIronMan saying Itachi would genjutsu the slug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Itachi here. He fucking genjutsu the slug even if it's restricted.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> This is Itachi here. He fucking genjutsu the slug even if it's restricted.



. . .Oh. You're right, it _is_ Itachi. . ..

He stomps zero diff.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 8, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Didn't say it was. That sentence was directed towards TheIronMan saying Itachi would genjutsu the slug.



I wanted to make it clear, though. 



> You can disagree with the narutoverse if you want.



Feats?

In a one-on-one situation, Tsunade would lose against either of her counterparts; that is common sense. Jiraiya/Orochimaru would dispose of Tsunade rather quickly - with the knowledge at their disposal - and support abilities don't compensate for the obvious disadvantages.



> There is no other parallel between them.



How long have you been reading this manga?


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 8, 2013)

Sick itachi w/o MS jutsu?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

...shouldn't Slugs be one of the few things that are immune to genjutsu due to their unique biology? If insects can't be genjutsued, I don't see slugs falling prey to it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2013)

Re: The Sannin:

I think it's pretty obvious that Jiraiya and Orochimaru are stronger than Tsunade. The former has Gamarinshou and the latter has both Fushi Tensei and Edo Tensei. What does Tsunade have? Byakugou? Great, then she can keep her body in perfect condition while she's fully paralyzed or having it stolen.

That said, I don't abide the "parallels" argument at all. I think it's just stupidly obvious, based on their feats, that Sakura is nowhere near Naruto's level. Or Sasuke's.



TheIronMan said:


> Sakura jumps to hit the ground. Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground, Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground. Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Sakura jumps to hit the ground, Itachi jumps and kicks her face sending her flying. Repeat that for 5.
> 
> Sakura sees herfself outmatched and summons the slug. Itachi uses genjutsu on the slug and uses it as a trampoline to kick Sakura harder in the face.



As hilarious as this is, Genjutsu is restricted.



TorJaN said:


> Without MS she stomps him. Sakura wins easy difficulty.







TheIronMan said:


> This is Itachi here. He fucking genjutsu the slug even if it's restricted.







FlamingRain said:


> . . .Oh. You're right, it _is_ Itachi. . ..
> 
> He stomps zero diff.



You guys are going to get this thread locked.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Feats?
> 
> In a one-on-one situation, Tsunade would lose against either of her counterparts; that is common sense. Jiraiya/Orochimaru would dispose of Tsunade rather quickly - with the knowledge at their disposal - and support abilities don't compensate for the obvious disadvantages.



Neverminding that feats become irrelevant if we have a clear understanding of what the author intends to portray, I disagree.

I would actually argue Tsunade wins against Orochimaru by feats as well.

Tsunade's so-called "support abilities" double up as combat abilities.



> How long have you been reading this manga?



A while.

Exactly what parallel other than "two guys and a girl" is there between Team 7 and the Sannin?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...shouldn't Slugs be one of the few things that are immune to genjutsu due to their unique biology? If insects can't be genjutsued, I don't see slugs falling prey to it.



1. Talking slugs with human intelligence that can multiply by mitosis.

2. Who said insects can't be Genjutsu'd?


----------



## tanman (Jun 8, 2013)

Feats, she has none.
Give us a couple more chapters.

Right now, Itachi trolls. She has none of the speed/reaction/regen feats that would allow her to match him.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not joking with the genjutsu gg. He fucked Edo tensei. Why can't he fuck Niku's restriction?

Anyway, Sakura is outclassed. Unlike Tsunade, she just has a punch and she's not a tank. She is hardly launching a punch with Itachi raping her in CqC. I see this ending before the slug comes into play.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

TheIronMan said:


> I'm not joking with the genjutsu gg. He fucked Edo tensei. Why can't he fuck Niku's restriction?



I guess one does not simply put restrictions on Itachi, then.

I'm fine with that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> 1. Talking slugs with human intelligence that can multiply by mitosis.
> 
> 2. Who said insects can't be Genjutsu'd?


1. Still a radically different nervous system and brain. Unlike a vertebrate, slugs possess a central nervous system like all invertebrates.

2. I believe when Shino was explaining why he wasn't genjutsu'ed in the stadium. Insects have radically different nervous systems like slugs.

Think about it. And even if, by some chance Sakura's slug is genjutsu'ed, why can't she break it out of it?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 8, 2013)

Itachi fills her with shuriken.  As she falls to the ground, she smacks it, and the field explodes, killing Itachi.

*Double KO*


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 8, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> I guess one does not simply put restrictions on Itachi, then.
> 
> I'm fine with that.



The guy is inrestrictable.

OT: Sakura needs more feats. In my eyes only the slug would give him troubles or if Sakura shows some crazy tanking feats. However i doubt the second.

We should wait before putting her in high class matches.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going to change my mind again to agree with The Pirate on Wheels. 

Field-nuke GG. Forget the slug.


----------



## Sans (Jun 8, 2013)

If only Itachi could jump.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 8, 2013)

*Sakura punches the ground
*Giant pieces of debris go everywhere
*Rocks hit Itachi
*Super Effective
*????
*Profit


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

What BringerOfChaos said.

Being in the air (what jumping would get him) didn't help the Juublings that had already been knocked off of the ground by Sakura sending the first one back?

The explosion is huge. That is not part 1 Tsunade's out of shape and rusty axe kick.

Also what TPOW just said below.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 8, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> If only Itachi could jump.



Itachi can't jump over all of Ame's ground exploding up at him while all the buildings are also falling on his head.  

Give him Susano.


----------



## Sans (Jun 8, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Itachi can't jump over all of Ame's ground exploding up at him while all the buildings are also falling on his head.
> 
> Give him Susano.



Maybe he could try jumping backwards.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 8, 2013)

*what would actually happen*

sakura rushes him
itachi intercepts w/ armbar grab~judo slam~snaps her arm
sakura is in shock
itachi kunai slash, GG


----------



## Ersa (Jun 8, 2013)

Am I the only that thinks Itachi's vast speed advantage makes a difference?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakura hits the ground causing Itachi to lose his balance, then she proceeds breaking his skull with one hit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakura grabs hold of the ground beneath Itachi, splits it down the middle like a canyon and then closes it once he falls in, flawless victory.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 8, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Neverminding that feats become irrelevant if we have a clear understanding of what the author intends to portray, I disagree.



Except... Tsunade isn't equal to Jiraiya/Orochimaru; it's nonsense. 



> I disagree.
> 
> I would actually argue Tsunade wins against Orochimaru by feats as well.



Enlighten me.



> Tsunade's so-called "support abilities" double as combat abilities.



In her case, support abilities aren't necessarily helpful.

Tsunade doesn't have any attacks that are capable of killing Orochimaru, while he has access to lethal techniques - quite a few, mind you - and Edo Tensei makes the gap profuse, quite frankly. 



> A while.



Great!



> Exactly what parallel other than "two guys and a girl" is there between Team 7 and the Sannin?



Well... Rather than summoning a hawk, Sasuke decided to bring a snake along; the panel was a Sannin parallel. Kishi made the similarity palpable!

- Naruto/Jiraiya = Sages; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Cursed Seal "gift" (a variant of Sage Mode that Oro came across - lacked the body for SM); Sakura/Tsunade = Medics
- Naruto/Jiraiya = Excel at working hard; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Natural geniuses; Sakura/Tsunade = Very factual (knowledge from books and such)
- Naruto/Jiraiya = Plentiful reserves; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Powerful chakra; Sakura/Tsunade = Unrivaled control
- Naruto/Jiraiya = Perverted; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Couldn't care less about relationships (sought dominance); Sakura/Tsunade = Lost their lovers (one way or another)
- Naruto/Sasuke = Rivals; Jiraiya/Orochimaru = Rivals; Sakura/Tsunade = Outsiders (in this sense) 
- Benchmarks (Sakura just caught up) = Naruto - Jiraiya; Sasuke - Orochimaru; Sakura - Tsunade

Ohh... Favorite parallel!!
Naruto/Sasuke > Sakura; Jiraiya/Orochimaru > Tsunade

Do you want me to continue?

Essentially, Team 7 is the next generation of Jiraiya/Orochimaru/Tsunade, and they have always been known as parallels; it was evident within the recent chapter, in fact. Kishi is trying to portray their growth and ability to work together - reminiscing back to the Sannin - which verifies the notion I stated beforehand. I mean... Tsunade is one of my preferred characters, so there isn't any flagrant criticism present. However, it is a stretch to think she is equal to Jiraiya/Orochimaru, because that isn't the way Kishi tends to portray his 'female' characters. 


Kishimoto forgot about Sakura's character altogether, pulling Hyakugou out of his ass to make her relevant. Even then, she doesn't compete with either individual, and I am inclined to say Base Naruto/Base Sasuke are superior.

Why would Kishimoto make Sakura equal to the main characters?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 8, 2013)

> Tsunade doesn't have any attacks that are capable of killing Orochimaru, while he has access to lethal techniques - quite a few, mind you - and Edo Tensei makes the gap profuse, quite frankly.



You can call it not an attack, and question it's validity in combat, but that glowing orb she was going to put on his arms was intended to kill Orochimaru, and by Kabuto's assessment would have.


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2013)

I can imagine Sakura punching the ground, Itachi in the air, but that's all. He'll probably summon his crow in mid-air.

I find it hard to believe Sakura punches the ground, huge dirt, rubble flying in the air, but than being able to notice Itachi and pin point his location, than punching him in mid-air as she traverses the ground flipped upside down. It should be blinding for her, considering she would be at the epi-center of the the destruction.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 8, 2013)

Itachi one-shots with Suigadan made out of rain.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 8, 2013)

Itachi blitzes and kicks her in the face


----------



## KevKev (Jun 8, 2013)

This is the funniest thread I ever read. 

-No MS
Itachi wins with a simple Genjutsu, clone explosion combo

-MS
.


----------



## Magician (Jun 8, 2013)

Genjutsu, GG.


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 8, 2013)

I honestly can't tell who is and isn't trolling in this thread.


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> I honestly can't tell who is and isn't trolling in this thread.



Was I trolling?


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> At 10 meters, Itachi closes the distance and decapitates her; she wouldn't perceive a thing.
> 
> Another thing:
> 
> ...





King Itachi said:


> A Shunshin blitz at 10 meters isn't restricted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, stop trolling. 

Kishi has made the Sannin being equals very clear. Just because "you don't think so" doesn't make it true. 

If you're going to make an argument for the Sannin not being equals, it should be Jiraiya > Tsunade and Orochimaru (although the latter two are still alive so that may change). Going by feats, without Edo Tensei Orochimaru can't really hold his own against the other Sannin (but again that may change).



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You can call it not an attack, and question it's validity in combat, but that glowing orb she was going to put on his arms was intended to kill Orochimaru, and by Kabuto's assessment would have.



Not to mention one punch from a rusty out of shape Tsunade forced him to retreat.


----------



## Rain (Jun 8, 2013)

I sadly have to admit that Itachi loses here, albeit not below mid diff. 

Sakura's powers are too darn strong.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Sakura trolling is getting out of hand, read the last couple of chapters , she's surpassed the strength of Tsunade and you don't even give Itachi Edo regen or Susanoo to protect himself, Sakura turns his bones into dust.


----------



## Magician (Jun 8, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> The Sakura trolling is getting out of hand, read the last couple of chapters , she's surpassed the strength of Tsunade and you don't even give Itachi Edo regen or Susanoo to protect himself, Sakura turns his bones into dust.



Before or after she gets speed blitzed.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jun 8, 2013)

Itachi can bunshin feint and kill Sakura before the latter can react.
He opens with Katon, hides, creates exploding clone, GG


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 8, 2013)

Niku... What the fuck are you doing man?

You should be aware that "restrictions" don't work on _thy Itachi_. 

Anyway, hard to tell. Sakura only has strength feats which isn't much to talk about when faced against Itachi, or a lot of other skillfull ninjas for that matter.
She needs more feats.



Sakura = Sasuke = Naruto?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 1. Still a radically different nervous system and brain. Unlike a vertebrate, slugs possess a central nervous system like all invertebrates.



And apparently they possess chakra networks and can comprehend human speech and have the vocal mechanisms to replicate it.

And are hundreds of meters tall.

Katsuyu is no ordinary slug, in case you hadn't noticed.



> 2. I believe when Shino was explaining why he wasn't genjutsu'ed in the stadium. Insects have radically different nervous systems like slugs.



I trust your knowledge of biology about as much as I trust your knowledge of geology or gravity after the shit you have said.

But I suppose I should point out that Genjutsu has affected everything from human beings to giant snakes and magical foxes. For it to also have an effect on insects that are known to be responsive to chakra in the first place would not be unprecedented.



> Think about it. And even if, by some chance Sakura's slug is genjutsu'ed, why can't she break it out of it?



Because while she's still wondering what happened to Katsuyu, Itachi torches her or snaps her neck like a matchstick.



alex payne said:


> Itachi one-shots with Suigadan made out of rain.



Extremely broken if possible. 



Krippy said:


> Itachi blitzes and kicks her in the face







Baroxio said:


> I honestly can't tell who is and isn't trolling in this thread.







Grimm6Jack said:


> Niku... What the fuck are you doing man?
> 
> You should be aware that "restrictions" don't work on _thy Itachi_.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Except... Tsunade isn't equal to Jiraiya/Orochimaru; it's nonsense.



It isn't nonsense at all, there have never been any implications about Tsunade being inferior to the two of her teammates. It's nothing other than a rather pitiful board myth based on "oh well she's a medic too, so she has to be weaker in combat".

But we know Kishi doesn't play this bs "overall value being equal" card, as otherwise there would have been no point in Jiraiya going out of his way to track her down to become Hokage instead of himself.

They are hyped as the legendary _three_, Hanzo said the _three_ of them are strong, not "you two are tough and that blonde in the background is good at healing".

Konoha says "Only a Sannin can defeat another Sannin". That would apply to any of the three, otherwise they would have said Jiraiya only you can stand up to Orochimaru.

I actually remember reading in an interview Kishimoto saying "Tsunade is every bit a match for Jiraiya and Orochimaru." (Though I don't remember where )



> In her case, support abilities aren't necessarily helpful.
> 
> Tsunade doesn't have any attacks that are capable of killing Orochimaru, while he has access to lethal techniques - quite a few, mind you - and Edo Tensei makes the gap profuse, quite frankly.



Tsunade learns chakra-scalpels, now she can perform surgery _or_ rip your insides to shreds; Tsunade learns Shosen- now she can heal her allies, but she's even harder to kill because she can heal herself, and she can also pump too much chakra into it to knock you unconscious; Tsunade learns unnamed chakra battery technique- now she can supercharge Katsuyu's acid.

Yeah they're useful.

Tsunade hit Orochimaru _once_ and it knocked him the crap out. No Oral Rebirth because it isn't an automatic technique.

Senei Jashu gets Orochimaru reeled in like his tongue did, Mandara no Jin gets obliterated by her heel drop's shockwave like it got obliterated by KN4's, Rashomon isn't applicable because Tsunade doesn't use projectiles, Manda was about to try and eat Katsuyu- which would have made him lose as she would just start spitting acid in his mouth. Even Yamata no Orochi, his trump card technique, does not possess the strength necessary to overwhelm her and she can bat any heads that attack her in the opposite direction, if not outright sever them while doing so. On top of that, he can't even hope to compete with her stamina feats.

In short, Tsunade's punches are a threat to Orochimaru, Orochimaru's offense is no threat to her, and she can last longer than he can.

So. . .she wins.

I don't think I'll ever consider Edo Tensei a part of Orochimaru's power. It requires prep, and if we consider Edo Tensei as a reason Orochimaru is above his Sannin counterparts then we have to consider it putting him above anyone else. Not even Nagato and Itachi can stand up to an Orochimaru with Edo Tensei, and clearly he is not supposed to stand higher on the power scale then either of them.



> Well... Rather than summoning a hawk, Sasuke decided to bring a snake along; the panel was a Sannin parallel. Kishi made the similarity palpable!



Sasuke is not an idiot. You saw what happened to Sai's hawk, did you not? You think Sasuke's gonna bring out a hawk right after one explodes trying to fly? 



> - Naruto/Jiraiya = Sages; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Cursed Seal "gift" (a variant of Sage Mode that Oro came across - lacked the body for SM); Sakura/Tsunade = Medics



Orochimaru gave the cursed seal to Sasuke, he does not have it on him.



> - Naruto/Jiraiya = Excel at working hard; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Natural geniuses; Sakura/Tsunade = Very factual (knowledge from books and such)



All three of the Sannin were recognized child geniuses.

Unlike Naruto and Sakura.



> - Naruto/Jiraiya = Plentiful reserves; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Powerful chakra; Sakura/Tsunade = Unrivaled control



What is "powerful chakra" outside of having "plentiful reserves"? Is that not the same thing? 

Tsunade has plentiful reserves as well, unlike Sakura who has to spend 3 years charging a seal.



> - Naruto/Jiraiya = Perverted; Sasuke/Orochimaru = Couldn't care less about relationships (sought dominance); Sakura/Tsunade = Lost their lovers (one way or another)



Sasuke is not Sakura's lover. 



> - Naruto/Sasuke = Rivals; Jiraiya/Orochimaru = Rivals; Sakura/Tsunade = Outsiders (in this sense)



Except that Jiraiya and Orochimaru's "rivalry" was one-sided. Orochimaru never desired to test himself against Jiraiya as Sasuke did Naruto because he always considered Jiraiya to be a failure of a shinobi.

Jiraiya was always the one challenging Orochimaru, Naruto and Sasuke both challenged each  other.



> - Benchmarks (Sakura just caught up) = Naruto - Jiraiya; Sasuke - Orochimaru; Sakura - Tsunade



Benchmarks: Naruto = Jiraiya, Minato, Hashirama to an extent (Obito seeing the First in him)

Benchmarks: Sasuke = Orochimaru was never his benchmark, always Itachi, and soon Madara to an extent (Obito seeing Madara in him opposite to Naruto and Hashirama)

Benchmarks: Sakura = Tsunade and Tsunade alone. . .



> Ohh... Favorite parallel!!
> Naruto/Sasuke > Sakura; Jiraiya/Orochimaru > Tsunade



Your favorite parallel is non-existent, sorry to say.

And you're getting redundant, I asked you for any _other_ supposed "parallel" not for you to tell me the same one you initially brought up.



> Do you want me to continue?



Yes please.



> Essentially, Team 7 is the next generation of Jiraiya/Orochimaru/Tsunade, and they have always been known as parallels; it was evident within the recent chapter, in fact. Kishi is trying to portray their growth and ability to work together - reminiscing back to the Sannin - which verifies the notion I stated beforehand. I mean... Tsunade is one of my preferred characters, so there isn't any flagrant criticism present.



It doesn't really. We have clear differences between Sakura and Tsunade compared to their peers.

For one, Tsunade never had to play "catch up" with Jiraiya and Orochimaru.

Sakura adores Sasuke even after he's tried to kill her. Tsunade never thought of Orochimaru even as a companion even when they were on the same team.

12 year old Sakura got one-shotted by fodder genjutsu cast by a jonin during her bell test, 6 year old Tsunade got the bell from a Hokage.

Naruto and Sasuke train under multiple teachers (Ebisu, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Bee, Orochimaru, etc) whereas Sakura is stuck with Tsunade alone.

Naruto has the most powerful Bijuu sealed inside of him while Sasuke possesses the legendary EMS.

Sakura has great standard ninja skills with no special traits (unlike Senju/Uzumaki Tsunade).

This does not go back to the Sannin. Do you think anybody will ever say "Only a member of Team 7 can defeat another member of Team 7"? 

No, it will always be either Naruto or Sasuke are the only ones who can compete with one another.

That is the difference, Tsunade was never behind, Sakura _always_ was.



> However, it is a stretch to think she is equal to Jiraiya/Orochimaru, because that isn't the way Kishi *tends to* portray his 'female' characters.



This is the issue, Tsunade is the greatest of females in Kishi's verse. What he tends to do with others has no bearing on her.

From the databook: "But she, the object of this admiration, is one of those rare individuals who is not limited by being a woman ninja nor by any other constraints of a ninja."

Sounds like she's different than what "tends to" happen to female characters.



> Kishimoto forgot about Sakura's character altogether, pulling Hyakugou out of his ass to make her relevant. Even then, she doesn't compete with either individual, and I am inclined to say Base Naruto/Base Sasuke are superior.
> 
> Why would Kishimoto make Sakura equal to the main characters?



I'm aware of this. This is not a parallel.

I'm not sure we'll be thinking base Naruto and Sasuke are superior for long. She's "caught up to" at least their base forms. If not then powering her up _at all _is absolutely pointless.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 8, 2013)

Base Itachi can't kill Sakura due to Byakugo and w/o Genjutsu he can't even kill Katsuya. Itachi is faster than Sakura so he can evade some of her strikes, but when Sakura can destroy the very land that Itachi is walking on leaving him air born and than jump attacks him, Itachi isn't able to evade something like that. The best he could do is launch a Katon or some Shuriken at Sakura, but Sakura will heal with Byakugo. Alternatively Sakura can have Katsuya spit acid on Itachi while he's airborne. Sakura takes this with Mid difficulty at most.

It's true that Sakura is a support specialist like Tsunade and for that reason I'm not sure if Sakura will ever be given the combat skills by the author to defeat a non-restricted I'll Itachi let alone an edo one. However despite that, Sakura's combat skills should now excel Tsunade's and while Tsunade's don't measure up to her fellow Sannin they are still superior to Sick Itachi who has 80% of his move set restricted. In-fact most of the time in Itachi vs Tsunade battles, people agree that Tsunade can handle Itachi up until the point he starts busting out Amaterasu & Susano'o, it should be at least the same for Sakura


----------



## Krippy (Jun 8, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> What is "powerful chakra" outside of having "plentiful reserves"? Is that not the same thing?



It's pretty much a quility over quantity thing

Orochimaru and Sasuke have haxx to offset Jiraiya and Naruto's huge chakra pools



> I'm not sure we'll be thinking base Naruto and Sasuke are superior for long. She's "caught up to" at least their base forms. If not then powering her up _at all _is absolutely pointless.



Nah, she's still high Jonin level at best until she shows more, but once she has all her feats she should be able to contend with these two in base


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 8, 2013)

Krippy said:


> It's pretty much a quility over quantity thing
> 
> Orochimaru and Sasuke have haxx to offset Jiraiya and Naruto's huge chakra pools



Their chakra is hax?



> Nah, she's still high Jonin level at best until she shows more, *but once she has all her feats she should be able to contend with these two in base*



This is what I meant. I said I don't think we'll be seeing their base forms as superior "for long".


----------



## Krippy (Jun 8, 2013)

^ No, their chakra nature allows them to preform haxxed techniques 

at least the way I see it


----------



## Antos (Jun 8, 2013)

lot of different options itachi can employ.  Lets face it He can simply outlast her.  He can op to blow a clone up in front of her,  In fact the only time we have seen itachi take damage other than in a fight he is trying to lose is from a perfect sage.  Even a Kabuto controlled Itachi couldn't be hit by Kcm Naruto and Bee and this itachi lacks the mind reading insight.  He could even treat the big dot on her forehead as a target and itachi don't miss can even curve them into blindspots if needed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2013)

Regeneration is cute.

Reminds me of the anime Baccano!

Vino vs. Czeslaw.

That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's assume punching the ground kills Itachi.

Sakura punches the ground but she's not sent flying. Itachi just has to grab her from behind and if she's not sent flying he won't either. Then he just cuts her neck after grabbing her breasts.

GG.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 8, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


>


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 9, 2013)

Sakura applies her unrestricted chakra to her feet and dashes forward (see Sakura vs Ino in part 1)

A combination of perfect chakra control, and more chakra added causes her to blitz Itachi.

She then hits Itachi with a Torsobuster punch.


----------



## efmp1987 (Jun 9, 2013)

If sakura was that powerful as to be able to defeat Itachi, she wouldve been chosen to succeed Danzou as hokage instead of Kakashi.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 9, 2013)

Sakura runs into an Exploding Bunshin.  Over.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 9, 2013)

> I actually remember reading in an interview Kishimoto saying "Tsunade is every bit a match for Jiraiya and Orochimaru." (Though I don't remember where )



Though there's a clear triangle between them, I just searched up and down for this quote, and I can't find it outside of people posting it on this site on Tsunade threads.  If anyone knows where it is, please share the source.


----------



## trance (Jun 9, 2013)

Itachi just toys with her til Izanami is up. Have fun in an infinite time loop Sakura.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2013)

Itachi is too sexy for Sakura, she will blush and die after a blitz.



Lazers said:


> Itachi just toys with her til Izanami is up. Have fun in an infinite time loop Sakura.



Or this, this could happen too.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Itachi uses a kunai to cut his hair, to look like sasuke, GG


----------

